# Blacklight Ghillie Suit Scare



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I _love_ this idea!
I only need to figure out how I can pull it off while in keeping with my Toxic Clowns theme.
Hmmmm...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Empress Nightshade said:


> I _love_ this idea!
> I only need to figure out how I can pull it off while in keeping with my Toxic Clowns theme.
> Hmmmm...


I would recommend that you make the columns as crazy-looking (colors/pattern) as your costume.


----------



## ChiefP (Oct 12, 2016)

Great idea. Why "crushed" tulle? Is it different? I don't see crushed tulle anywhere but Joann.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

If I remember correctly it fluoresced and the regular tulle didn't. But, perhaps other brands do or do now. Also, the crushed tulle is softer and draped looser. I'd say it's almost a different animal than regular tulle. When shopping for fabric I always carried a portable fluorescent light to test on things to see what glows. You'd be amazed at what does and doesn't fluoresce. Plus, it's fun. Try it a Home Depot sometime


----------

